# Intel's Next Desktop Launch Details Revealed



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 15, 2007)

*Intel prepares to launch its Core 2 Duo E6x50-series, new E4000-series models and the Pentium E2100-series*

The first upgrade of Intel's Conroe architecture is right around the corner. Roadmaps reveal the refreshed Conroe with a 1333 MHz front-side-bus arriving in Q3’07, around the same time of Intel’s Q3’07 price cuts. The new Core 2 Duo E6x50-series pricing will undercut pricing of current Core 2 Duo E6x00-series processors.

*With the introduction of Core 2 Duo E6x50-series processors, the entire Intel Core 2 Duo desktop lineup will fall below the $300 price point.* The Intel Core 2 Duo E6850 takes the top spot of Intel’s Core 2 Duo lineup at $266 per processor, in 1,000 unit quantities. Intel clocks the Core 2 Duo E6850 at 3.0 GHz, higher than last year’s flagship Core 2 Extreme X6800 and it costs a fraction of the X6800’s $999 launch price.

*www.ankur-gupta.com/images/C2D.JPG

Slotted below the Core 2 Duo E6850 is the 2.66 GHz E6750 at $183. At the bottom end of the Core 2 Duo E6x50 family are the E6550 and E6540 processors clocked at 2.33 GHz, which cost $163 per processor, in 1,000 unit quantities. Intel’s Core 2 Duo E6540 differs from the rest of the 1333 MHz front-side bus Core 2 Duo lineup because it does not have support for Intel’s Trusted Execution Technology, also known as TXT.

*www.ankur-gupta.com/images/C2D_1.JPG

*Intel will also launch two more Core 2 Duo E4000-series processors*. The Core 2 Duo E4400 will arrive next month clocked at 2.0 GHz for $133 per processor, in 1,000 unit quantities. In Q3’07, the Core 2 Duo E4400 will drop down to $113 with the introduction of the E4500. The Core 2 Duo E4500 clocks in at 2.2 GHz and takes over the $133 per processor, in 1,000 unit quantities, price point. *Intel will slowly phase out the Core 2 Duo E4300 processor in Q3’07.*

*www.ankur-gupta.com/images/PentiumE.JPG

*Intel will introduce the first new Pentium desktop product since it switched over to the Core naming scheme in June.* Two Pentium E2100 models will launch, the E2160 and E2140. These models are dual-core Conroe-based processors with 1MB of shared L2 cache. The 1.80 GHz Pentium E2160 fills the $84 price point while the 1.6 GHz Pentium E 2140 costs $10 less per processor, in 1,000 unit quantities. 

Source
This is was what I was waiting for a long time...As my time to upgrade comes near Intel brings out lower priced processors forcing me to dump my plans of buying a AMD-FX processor...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

thats it. My current 3 years old 3.06 GHz Intel CPU is still holding. I was going to buy an E6600 but no more, E6750 here i come


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 15, 2007)

HKEPC gets it spot on everytime! I really doubt if this is official. It will be, but doesn't come from Intel as of now to the best I know.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 15, 2007)

If the actual pricing is the way it is mentioned on the source link then I will certainly buy a E6850 from the US...


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not interested in this. For currently my p3 is ok. When there's a real need, i'll buy one which will be the latest.


----------



## shashank4u (Mar 15, 2007)

P3 ????? still .
what can u do in that P3 other than surfing...just askin..


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 15, 2007)

Me and my Pentium D!!

*sob*


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 15, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> P3 ????? still .
> what can u do in that P3 other than surfing...just askin..


Play Games,  

I have WXPSP2. But on Saturday(17-3-07) i am going to load FC6.


----------



## joey_182 (Mar 15, 2007)

hmm..p3??good...


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (Mar 15, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> i'll buy one which will be the latest.



hey there is nothing like latest..... as soon as u buys something, something new and better will come ...........


----------



## goobimama (Mar 15, 2007)

P3? Sheeeeee! Mods please delete that post....it curdles my blood (Just kidding by the way, my blood is fine).

Anyway, me too was thinking of upgrading especially since those HD DVDs look so tempting to play, but my P4 3.06HT (GX, is this the same as yours?) would fail on me.....

Finally i get some hope...


----------



## kirangp (Mar 16, 2007)

as soon as I go to Australia,the first thing I will do is buy one of these..


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> Anyway, me too was thinking of upgrading especially since those HD DVDs look so tempting to play, but my P4 3.06HT (GX, is this the same as yours?) would fail on me.....


 
Pentium 4 3.06 GHz with 533 MHz FSB & 512 KB L2 Cache, based on socket 478 & installed in Intel 865GBF motherboard. The first CPU from Intel with HT.

It does the job fine man, I can't watch 1080i HD Videos but it playes 720p Videos fine. Besides, my 17" Monitor can go upto 1280X1024 only so don't need anything higher then 720p HD videos.

Core 2 Duo E6700 does looks the best bang for buck. Thats a lot of power. With the relese of these CPUs, E6600 prices will also drop resulting in a better buy for Indian market. Remember we are still saling Pentium D here mostly  , where the hell is AMD, why can't they do some marketing for Athlon64 here in Digit or Newspaper or TV.

E2xxx series looks quite good for offices, & low cost PCs for Students in Labs etc, now if only they could adopt the DTX form factor to actully make use of the low temprature features of these CPU. It is the next celeron.

For Mac mini, E4xxx series should be a boon. Low temprature with Bearlake chipset which means DX10\OpenGL 2.0 graphics with hardware decoding of videos.


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Mar 16, 2007)

Life rocks Q3 onwards


----------



## chesss (Mar 16, 2007)

> what can u do inthat P3 other than surfing...just askin.



everything except play new games. I got rid of my PIII a month ago. Now using a laptop  .


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 16, 2007)

gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Remember we are still saling Pentium D here mostly  , where the hell is AMD, why can't they do some marketing for Athlon64 here in Digit or Newspaper or TV.



The reason why AMD's sales are poor inspite of Athlon64 beating the P4s is because of lack of ads. Just when was the last time you saw an AMD ad? I have seen none in TV. Only rarely they appear on a mag or newspaper and that too not from AMD. Rather its from a branded PC with AMD processors. I guess there is no ad campaign specifically from AMD. I mean, how dumb is that!!


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 16, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> P3? Sheeeeee! Mods please delete that post....it curdles my blood (Just kidding by the way, my blood is fine).
> 
> Anyway, me too was thinking of upgrading especially since those HD DVDs look so tempting to play, but my P4 3.06HT (GX, is this the same as yours?) would fail on me.....
> 
> Finally i get some hope...


You all guys use Windows with lot of CPU consuming tasks. Win Xp runs fine on P3 even with 128Mb Ram and 500Mhz CPU. I was having 128 but now i have 384. However Linux will *NOT* give any prob. for me. And If i want to run any WApp on Linux, i'll use Wine- Not the drink, the Windows Environment Emulator which fools the apps that they r running in Windows, but actually it runs on Linux.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

if e6850 is really arnd 12k in india.. Then amd is screwed..


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Mar 16, 2007)

Is Amd listening


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 16, 2007)

What to do next?


----------



## sms_solver (Mar 16, 2007)

now price are droping down, i think i should buy C2D by Mar 2008


----------



## goobimama (Mar 16, 2007)

What's the point of going duo now? Better to go in for some quad action...future proof...


----------



## rakeshishere (Mar 16, 2007)

sms_solver said:
			
		

> now price are droping down, i think i should buy C2D by Mar 2008



will it exist or will it become extinct?


----------



## kirangp (Mar 16, 2007)

I think AMD should really come out with a very good processor within that time otherwise as the previous year Intel will rule the markets again...I dont think AMD considers India as a very good market,otherwise no other reason for NO ADS POLICY in India..Only people who have idea about AMD buy it otherwise they are still in Baba Azam zamaana thinking that AMD processor is a nuclear bomb whereas Intel processor is summer of Delhi( I have seen many people thinking like that)


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> Only people who have idea about AMD buy it otherwise they are still in Baba Azam zamaana thinking that AMD processor is a nuclear bomb whereas Intel processor is summer of Delhi( I have seen many people thinking like that)


wat did that mean??


----------



## kirangp (Mar 16, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> wat did that mean??



It means that AMD processors still are very hot & crash systems( nuclear bomb) while Intel processors are cool(Delhi summers are tolerable compared to nuclear bombs)...I have seen dealers in SP Road Bangalore say like that to a customer recently


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 16, 2007)

^^Oh common man...its time for you to search which processors run cooler...
AMD are the coolest desktop processors....you have got in totally wrong...


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 16, 2007)

Core 2 Duo runs cooler then AMD Athlon64 which runs cooler then Pentium D (Presshot core )

But really, AMD needs to do some marketing else they are screwed. They should also look at other markets while Via is ruling, like UPMC, Phone, PDA etc.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 16, 2007)

AMD has a very stupid marketing department. I wouldn't be surprised if I hear they don't even have a marketing dept  How can they ignore something like marketing? Look at Intel, everywhere you look there is Intel ads. You open the newspapaer in the morning and you are greeted with big Intel ads. You will find Intel ads in tech magazines, sports mag and even women's mag. You go out and you see huge Intel hoardings on the streets. You switch on the tv and you see Intel ads in between sports, movies, news and even _saas bahu_ serials!! 

Now if such a person who has been exposed to Intel ads every day of his life decides to buy a PC, will he walk into a store and pick up AMD? Certainly not. He might have not even heard of AMD if he is an average non-tech person. Even if he has, most likely he has heard it badly. Actually AMD made a very bad entry into the processor business with its AthlonXPs. That hurt its business very badly and is hurting even now, thanks to their no-ads policy.

I'm not a AMD fan but their stupidity baffles me.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 16, 2007)

amd relies more on word of mouth rather than ads... Wich seemed to work earlier.. But since c2d evything has changed..


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 16, 2007)

thanks for the info

 Is it launched ?

when is going to launch in india ?

will it be available in next  2 months ??

will indian price be same as given ?

as I am going to assemble  new computer  in next two months ..


----------



## abhi1301 (Mar 17, 2007)

me NOt attracted want AMD product
__________
@ blackpearl
"Actually AMD made a very bad entry into the processor business with its AthlonXPs."

Dude FYI AMD made entries wid k3 processors bak in late 90.s


----------



## kirangp (Mar 17, 2007)

ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> ^^Oh common man...its time for you to search which processors run cooler...
> AMD are the coolest desktop processors....you have got in totally wrong...




who told ya...as saurav said it...core 2 duo are coolest rite now...and I knew b4 that Athlon FX processors were cooler than intel counter parts...I am talkin about bhola bhaala public man


----------



## darklord (Mar 17, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> who told ya...as saurav said it...core 2 duo are coolest rite now...and I knew b4 that Athlon FX processors were cooler than intel counter parts...I am talkin about bhola bhaala public man



C2D the coolest ? Maybe you are not aware of or heard about 'Brisbane' ,have you ?


----------



## kirangp (Mar 17, 2007)

I have heard of Brisbane...and no it is not the coolest...maybe it might be cooler than core 2 duo when idle but it is not at all cool when working...and thats what we want COOLER WHEN WORKING NOT IDLE TIME...and it doesnt break any strides while working also..it is just a rip off of Windsor core but only 65 nm...here is a good comparison
*xtreview.com/review166.htm


----------



## goobimama (Mar 17, 2007)

Brisbane ain't not cool. Its Chili. And Chili ain't never been cool...

But what I am arguing here? I'm living with a Pentium 4 Prescott! Whines every time I play a High Definition...


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 17, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> who told ya...as saurav said it...core 2 duo are coolest rite now...and I knew b4 that Athlon FX processors were cooler than intel counter parts...I am talkin about bhola bhaala public man



I was not comparing AMD64 processors with the C2Ds but with Pentium4 and PentiumD processors which still are selling like hot cakes in the indian market..
The comparison with C2D can be done when AMD brings out their counterparts.


----------



## darklord (Mar 17, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> I have heard of Brisbane...and no it is not the coolest...maybe it might be cooler than core 2 duo when idle but it is not at all cool when working...and thats what we want COOLER WHEN WORKING NOT IDLE TIME...and it doesnt break any strides while working also..it is just a rip off of Windsor core but only 65 nm...here is a good comparison
> *xtreview.com/review166.htm



cooler than core 2 duo when idle but it is not at all cool when working-----> Whats that supposed to mean ? are you trying to say the CPU shuts itself up or something when idle or what ? 

and thats what we want COOLER WHEN WORKING NOT IDLE TIME----> Are you saying C2D is ultra cool @ Full Load ? ,tell me one thing, have you ever actually USED a C2D ? 

it is just a rip off of Windsor core but only 65 nm-----> Rip off ???? Dude do you even know what you are talking about ? Its a die shrink,when did anyone claim it to be something groudbreaking ? Get your facts right.

BTW the link you gave does not work for me 

Here's a link for the Brisbane from a WELL KNOWN site unlike yours, Anandtech Brisbane Review

Here's where the temps are shown UNDER LOAD,if thats what you were boasting of - Temp Comparison


----------



## kirangp (Mar 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> cooler than core 2 duo when idle but it is not at all cool when working-----> Whats that supposed to mean ? are you trying to say the CPU shuts itself up or something when idle or what ?


-------It means the heat dissipated by AMD Brisbane when processor is idle is less than Core 2 duo
 & when at full load c2d is cooler compared to brisbane...



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> and thats what we want COOLER WHEN WORKING NOT IDLE TIME----> Are you saying C2D is ultra cool @ Full Load ?


----------explained above and I never said c2d as ultra cool...I just told it is coolest among the processors available now if u read my previous post



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> tell me one thing, have you ever actually USED a C2D ?


-------------Nope I havent used it but I have kept a tab on its working & stuff by browsing through articles



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> it is just a rip off of Windsor core but only 65 nm-----> Rip off ???? Dude do you even know what you are talking about ? Its a die shrink,when did anyone claim it to be something groudbreaking ? Get your facts right.


---------------Do you even know what the windsor core is??I have my facts right....Brisbane is just (90nm Windsor core)'s 65 nm processor with some little bit changes here & there...



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> BTW the link you gave does not work for me


-------------- have read it many times & it has worked for me all the time



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Here's a link for the Brisbane from a WELL KNOWN site unlike yours, Anandtech Brisbane Review


---------------And here is ur reliable anandtech's quote in first page itself

"Transistor count remains unchanged at 154M as there is no new functionality or cache introduced with the move to 65nm. Once again, we will have to wait until around the middle of 2007 before we'll see any major changes to AMD's architecture."
   Plz read properly before quoting



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Here's where the temps are shown UNDER LOAD,if thats what you were boasting of - Temp Comparison



Well well cant say much because in my site they have shown as Intel beating AMD...and anandtech has quoted "While it's not necessarily useful (or accurate) to compare readings across two different motherboards"...so this cant be concluded...
__________


			
				ankurgupta.me said:
			
		

> I was not comparing AMD64 processors with the C2Ds but with Pentium4 and PentiumD processors which still are selling like hot cakes in the indian market..
> The comparison with C2D can be done when AMD brings out their counterparts.



Well what you are telling is true...Athlon 64s were the coolest when compared with Intel p4 & pD and even Prescott too..Intel had a hard time at that time


----------



## darklord (Mar 17, 2007)

> It means the heat dissipated by AMD Brisbane when processor is idle is less than Core 2 duo
> & when at full load c2d is cooler compared to brisbane...



I guess the Anandtech link proves your statement WRONG.




> I just told it is coolest among the processors available now if u read my previous post


No its not 



> Nope I havent used it but I have kept a tab on its working & stuff by browsing through articles


Lol i guess hands on experience is better than reading articles.....



> Do you even know what the windsor core is??I have my facts right....Brisbane is just (90nm Windsor core)'s 65 nm processor with some little bit changes here & there...


Hmmm looks like you know a whole lot more,good for you.Looks like you have problem understanding english, do you know what a die shrink means ? READ my post carefully and then reply back.
Since you seem to know sooo much,care to explain what are these so called 'Little bit changes here n there ' ????



> have read it many times & it has worked for me all the time


Finally your link opened for me.Which site is that ? never heard of it. :S



> ---------------And here is ur reliable anandtech's quote in first page itself
> 
> "Transistor count remains unchanged at 154M as there is no new functionality or cache introduced with the move to 65nm. Once again, we will have to wait until around the middle of 2007 before we'll see any major changes to AMD's architecture."
> Plz read properly before quoting


ROFL, i had given the link so you could go through the entire article.God knows what you thought 



> Well well cant say much because in my site they have shown as Intel beating AMD...and anandtech has quoted "While it's not necessarily useful (or accurate) to compare readings across two different motherboards"...so this cant be concluded...


Oooohhh so now YOUR site is more RELIABLE than Anandtech.....RRRIIGHHHT !


----------



## Pathik (Mar 17, 2007)

wen r amd's 45nm core proccys releasing???


----------



## darklord (Mar 17, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> wen r amd's 45nm core proccys releasing???


 Not anytime sooner.K10 will debut with 65nm for sure.Later they shift to 45nm.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 17, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> I guess the Anandtech link proves your statement WRONG.


Well i am telling again...this cannot be concluded but just have a look at tomshardware core 2 duo review & ur "reliable" anandtech review & compare the operating temperatures...And for God's sake dont give reasons like website not opening or not heard of tomshardware
*www.tomshardware.com/2006/07/14/core2_duo_knocks_out_athlon_64/page8.html




			
				darklord said:
			
		

> No its not


 Yes it is..hehe




			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Lol i guess hands on experience is better than reading articles.....


 ya fine but still you really dont know what really is the difference between windsor and brisbane..u better have a look at this website
*www.hothardware.com/viewarticle.aspx?page=2&articleid=922




			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Hmmm looks like you know a whole lot more,good for you.Looks like you have problem understanding english, do you know what a die shrink means ? READ my post carefully and then reply back.
> Since you seem to know sooo much,care to explain what are these so called 'Little bit changes here n there ' ????


I think you dont know anything except that "die shrink" funda...I know what it means...It reduces the chip size from 90nm to 45nm so that more number of chips can be built from a 300nm wafer....it reduces power consumption...big deal...Intel has gone to this technology in June 2006 & the review I gave you was done at that time..As I told you before these  Brisbane chips are not the Core 2 Duo competitiors...AMD has just migrated to this technology so as not to lose market share...And their big surprise will only come by Q3 2007 and the "little bit changes here n there" you can look in the previous link i gave you




			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Finally your link opened for me.Which site is that ? never heard of it. :S


ya fine you have not heard doesnt mean that the site has published wrong results



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> ROFL, i had given the link so you could go through the entire article.God knows what you thought


haha I should be asking that same question to you..I have a feeling that you didnt even see the website also



			
				darklord said:
			
		

> Oooohhh so now YOUR site is more RELIABLE than Anandtech.....RRRIIGHHHT !


I dont go by the misconception that "a webpage not opening in a browser for the first time makes the website unreliable"


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is some more piece of news...

*Two new quad-core Xeon models and price cuts in Q3'07*


> Before AMD is able to launch its quad-core processors, Intel will aggressively cut prices of quad-core desktop processors. Intel and AMD’s price wars are not just affecting desktop products, however. The price wars continue with server and workstation products as well. Intel’s latest roadmap reveals two new Xeon processors and aggressive quad-core price cuts in Q3’07.
> 
> The Intel Xeon X5300-series receives a speed bump to 3.0 GHz in the form of the new quad-core Xeon DP X5365. It will operate on a 1333 MHz front-side-bus with 8MB of L2 cache like the other products in the quad-core Xeon DP lineup. The new quad-core Xeon DP X5365 will launch at the price of $1,172 per processor in 1,000 unit quantities.
> 
> Intel expects to cut prices of existing quad-core Xeon DP processors in July 2007 as well. The previous flagship quad-core Xeon DP X5355 drops down to $744 from its current $1172 price in July. The other two 1333 MHz front-side-bus endowed Xeon DP E5355 and E5335 will cost $455 and $316 per processor, in 1,000 unit quantities after the July 2007 price cuts. Intel’s two quad-core Xeon DP processors with 1066 MHz front-side buses, models E5320 and E5310, will drop to $256 and $209, respectively.



Source

For more details on the prices and the Xeon processors refer to the source link...


----------



## Josan (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks!!!!!!!!!!
__________
ok


----------



## darklord (Mar 19, 2007)

> Well i am telling again...this cannot be concluded but just have a look at tomshardware core 2 duo review & ur "reliable" anandtech review & compare the operating temperatures...And for God's sake dont give reasons like website not opening or not heard of tomshardware
> *www.tomshardware.com/2006/07/..._64/page8.html


Err...werent we comparing Intel's 65nm based C2D Vs. AMD's 65nm based A64  ??? Where did Windsor based FX62 come in the picture ? Toms is using Asus Probe,everyone knows how reliable Asus Probe can be.Wait a sec,you wouldnt believe me anyways so forget it. 



> Yes it is..hehe


 If you say so....sigh



> ya fine but still you really dont know what really is the difference between windsor and brisbane..u better have a look at this website
> *www.hothardware.com/viewartic...&articleid=922


 seriously,i donno **** about it,i am a retard.happy ?



> I think you don't know anything except that "die shrink" funda...I know what it means...It reduces the chip size from 90nm to 45nm so that more number of chips can be built from a 300nm wafer....it reduces power consumption...big deal...Intel has gone to this technology in June 2006 & the review I gave you was done at that time..As I told you before these Brisbane chips are not the Core 2 Duo competitors...AMD has just migrated to this technology so as not to lose market share...And their big surprise will only come by Q3 2007 and the "little bit changes here n there" you can look in the previous link i gave you


reduces chips SIZE !!!! woaaaah you rock dude ! Awesome !
300nm wafer ! man you make me laugh like anything......lol
Migrated to 65nm to maintain market share ? I thought that was to reduce manufacturing costs and hence offer chips for cheap.65nm was needed for K10 anyways.Maintaining TDP levels in the safe region for a Quad Core Chip would have been a PITA.So thats where the migration to 65nm comes in.AM i right ? Damn.....i am wrong..i thought i got that one...aarrgghhhh......lol
and that BIG Surprise is called K10 which was earlier called K8L.Its AMD's new architecture.They will debut the server chip first,codenamed 'Barcelona' and then come Desktop chips. their FX series will sport 'Agena FX' core which will be Socket F/ Quad FX boards.Then come the normal line up.Normal desktop Quad Core will sport 'Agena' core which will be Socket AM2+ and will be backward compatible with current socket AM2 boards.Socket AM2+ boards will sport HT 3.0 compared to HT1.0 on current AM2 boards.
Need any more info ? 



> ya fine you have not heard doesn't mean that the site has published wrong results


 never said that but doesn't prove those results to be TRUE either.


----------



## Josan (Mar 19, 2007)

Intel Wow!!!!


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Mar 19, 2007)

And another interesting news...
AMD rises to #8 among worlds top chip companies..
And on top of that their revenues increased...thanls to ATI acquisition


----------



## kirangp (Mar 21, 2007)

darklord said:
			
		

> Err...werent we comparing Intel's 65nm based C2D Vs. AMD's 65nm based A64  ??? Where did Windsor based FX62 come in the picture ? Toms is using Asus Probe,everyone knows how reliable Asus Probe can be.Wait a sec,you wouldnt believe me anyways so forget it.



Dude I think u dont understand English.....I had asked yu to compare ANandtech's Brisbane's operating temperature vs Tom's hardware Core 2 DUo operating temperature...And u r comparing core 2 duo with windsor(as given in Toms) ...ROFL....ya ya I knew that u just keep on making excuses...first website not proper,now Asus Probe not proper & after sometime COre 2 duo itself not proper...haha




> reduces chips SIZE !!!! woaaaah you rock dude ! Awesome !
> 300nm wafer ! man you make me laugh like anything......lol
> Migrated to 65nm to maintain market share ? I thought that was to reduce manufacturing costs and hence offer chips for cheap.65nm was needed for K10 anyways.Maintaining TDP levels in the safe region for a Quad Core Chip would have been a PITA.So thats where the migration to 65nm comes in.AM i right ? Damn.....i am wrong..i thought i got that one...aarrgghhhh......


Dude go & learn what die shrink is....u r telling they are cutting costs...do u know how????By reducing chip sizes..When they were making 90nm chips they could make less out of 300 mm wafer.After accepting 65nm technology they can make more numbers thus they are saving costs and having reduced prices....Prices just dont reduce out of thin air...And yes this brisbane processor offers nothin new except low temperature & minor tit bits & yes...this came out so that AMD's market share doesnt drop
           and thanx for the info of K10...didnt know about that

and last time instead of 300mm i had typed 300nm...typo u see..


----------



## darklord (Mar 22, 2007)

Dude I think u dont understand English----> I know,i don't understand English 

I had asked you to compare ANandtech's Brisbane's operating temperature vs Tom's hardware Core 2 DUo operating temperature-----> Why would one do that ? Shouldn't there be direct comparison between the both ? why use one site for AMD and another one for C2D ? Doesn't seem right.The tomshardware link you gave compares FX62 with C2D,FX62 is Windsor based,what do you expect me to think other than comparing C2D with Windsor ?
Also didn't i give you a link from Anandtech where they have compared C2D Vs. Brisbane ? Doesn't that feel more correct rather than comparing two different sites for AMD and Intel ? I mean both sites used different test procedures and test systems.SO how can you even compare them ?Doesn't feel right to me.If you feel its right,so be it.I have nothing more to say.

ROFL....ya ya I knew that u just keep on making excuses...first website not proper,now Asus Probe not proper & after sometime COre 2 duo itself not proper...haha------> Excuses ???? you on crack or something ? I have just pointed out my opinions.Where do excuses come in the middle ? Its a well known fact that Asus probe shows weird values,its not accurate.Its ok for voltages n fan speed but when there are tools which can read from the CPU's  thermal diode and are much accurate if not perfect,why to use Asus Probe which uses the diode in the CPU socket to read temperatures of the cpu rather than the cpu internal diode itself :S But then you don't believe me so its ok 

Dude go & learn what die shrink is....u r telling they are cutting costs...do u know how????By reducing chip sizes..When they were making 90nm chips they could make less out of 300 mm wafer.After accepting 65nm technology they can make more numbers thus they are saving costs and having reduced prices....Prices just don't reduce out of thin air.----> I had thought you had better common sense.reducing cost means,churning out more cores/wafer,that goes without saying.Seriously do you even know what '65','90'nm stand for ? never mind.....

And yes this brisbane processor offers nothing new except low temperature & minor tit bits-----> When did i ever claim that brisbane had architectural innovations ? I always said its just a 'Die Shrink' WHICH means its the same as Windsor just that its made using 65nm fabrication technology.

this came out so that AMD's market share doesn't drop---> Nope, never fabrication technology doesn't come up in few months time.It takes years to develop it,refine it,get better yields,ramp up production,make modifications to existing fabs[factories] to newer fabrication technology.Its not at all an easy job.AMD has been facing sever problems with their transition to 65nm.Do you even know,they have been working on 65nm even before they released AM2 ?
Considering all these factors,i wouldn't say they would have imagined the launch of C2D would throw them in such deep **** and hence start working on it few years ago,what do you think ?
Also i think they wouldn't have even released 65 nm cos their 90nm is giving excellent yields and is working in full swing.The newly launched 6000+ clocked at 3GHz easily clocking 3.4GHz on air on stock cooler is proof of that.6000+ is based on Windsor core,which is 90nm as you know.
The only reason for releasing 65nm is to save some money cos they churn out more chips/wafer and also to test the 65nm chips and iron out the issues and make it less buggy and almost ready for K10 launch so that K10 doesn't face problems on launch.Thats just my opinion though 

Hope you get my point here and not argue with me just for heck of it.....


----------



## kirangp (Mar 22, 2007)

I am not arguing dude...anywayz we both are almost correct in our own ways.......Peace out!!!!!


----------



## darklord (Mar 22, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> I am not arguing dude...anywayz we both are almost correct in our own ways.......Peace out!!!!!



Lol.....cool


----------



## JAK (Mar 22, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> I am not arguing dude...anywayz we both are almost correct in our own ways.......Peace out!!!!!


 Hmm...
Thats a wise statement...
Darky's logic is more on the correct side while urs is well "almost" on the correct side.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 23, 2007)

^^...lolz I always make wise statements...hehe


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 24, 2007)

read all the posts and I guess guys we are a lot off track from wat the author of this thread had tried to post.......now it seems like a amd / intel debate......i guess we were supposed to discuss intel's forth coming proc range and critically analyse the same.......


----------



## darklord (Mar 25, 2007)

Now that you have reminded of we going offtopic , lets get down to some serious INTEL related talk.

Well frankly,i am keen on seeing what Yorkfield and Penryn are going to be.Intel pulled the same trick with Kentsfield as it did with Smithfield.
Kentsfield is nothing but 2 Conroe cores glued together to put it simply,same as Smithfield being 2 Prescotts glued together.Maybe there isnt anything wrong with it but i personally would like to see a 'Native' Quad Core,which will generate much lesser heat i guess.
Maybe thats the reason why AMD's Barcelona,Agena are delayed cos they are going to be native quad core.
Penryn and Yorkfield i guess would be native,it remains to be seen what is the final outcome.


----------



## kirangp (Mar 26, 2007)

Yes Yorkfield will use be a native quad core processor & the best thing is that it will be using 45 nm technology which will allow for lower power consumptions as well as higher clock speed upto 3.46 Ghz-3.73 Ghz & due to the 45 nm technology Intel can pack an unheard size of L2 Cache of 12 MB(2x6 MB).It even supports Penryn New Instructions or SSE4 Instruction set and with this comes Intel's bearlake chipset with DDR3 1333 Mhz support,PCI Express 2 ..And by the looks here Intel has got a headstart,AMD really has to outperform if they are ever going to take back the crown


The first AMD Barcelona processors are codenamed Altair & they have the specs as follows
  It will use 65nm technology & uses dedicated  512KB L2 cache for each core and an additional 2MB L3 cache for the 4 cores to  share...IT uses HT 3.0 & has a clock speed of 2.7-2.9 Ghz which looks below par when compared to Intel's Yorkshire...But till the processors are released we cant comment much


----------



## darklord (Mar 26, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> Yes Yorkfield will use be a native quad core processor & the best thing is that it will be using 45 nm technology which will allow for lower power consumptions as well as higher clock speed upto 3.46 Ghz-3.73 Ghz & due to the 45 nm technology Intel can pack an unheard size of L2 Cache of 12 MB(2x6 MB).It even supports Penryn New Instructions or SSE4 Instruction set and with this comes Intel's bearlake chipset with DDR3 1333 Mhz support,PCI Express 2 ..And by the looks here Intel has got a headstart,AMD really has to outperform if they are ever going to take back the crown
> 
> 
> The first AMD Barcelona processors are codenamed Altair & they have the specs as follows
> It will use 65nm technology & uses dedicated  512KB L2 cache for each core and an additional 2MB L3 cache for the 4 cores to  share...IT uses HT 3.0 & has a clock speed of 2.7-2.9 Ghz which looks below par when compared to Intel's Yorkshire...But till the processors are released we cant comment much


Some corrections 

1] AMD's new architecture is called 'K10'
2] Opteron Quad Core CPUs will be codenamed 'Barcelona' on Socket F [LGA 1207], FX Series will be called 'AgenaFX' on Socket F [LGA 1207] Quad FX Mobos only , Desktop Quad Core will be called 'Agena' on Socket AM2+ [940Pin,same as AM2 but with Chipset supporting HT 3.0]
First to debut will be Opteron and the rumoured clocks @ launch are around 2.3GHz,later on AMD will bump it to 2.7-2.9GHz


----------



## kirangp (Mar 26, 2007)

Opteron is for Servers I guess & Agena was previously called Altair...hehe


----------



## rajasekharan (Mar 26, 2007)

ok,..so i guess the WAR will start once again....

who said , gigahertz war is over???????

well well, its always nice to see some competition , it ultimately benefits us.


----------



## darklord (Mar 26, 2007)

kirangp said:
			
		

> Opteron is for Servers I guess & Agena was previously called Altair...hehe


Obviously Opty is for Servers and Workstations. Yeah,Agena was first called Altair


----------



## kin.vachhani (Mar 27, 2007)

wht will amd do to nullify this wave of intel????


----------



## darklord (Mar 27, 2007)

kin.vachhani said:
			
		

> wht will amd do to nullify this wave of intel????



K10 aka 'Barcelona' aka 'Agena' aka 'Budapest' aka 'Kuma' aka 'Rana' 

Thats all i will say for now


----------



## kirangp (Mar 27, 2007)

well it certainly looks weak compared to Intel's offering...They better think fast otherwise they will have a hard time catching up


----------

